# Rate this ultimate chincel I found on Youtube



## DarknLost (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Feb 26, 2019)

That looks like leafyishere.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 26, 2019)

Incel, but statusmaxxed for JBs


----------



## SW01 (Feb 26, 2019)

i wonder what leafy is up to these days


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 26, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 26, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Incel, but statusmaxxed for JBs



np


----------



## Coping (Feb 26, 2019)

Having a severely receded chin like that is the most repulsive trait tbh ngl it’s truly over


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

There's a reason he hid behind gameplay footage.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 24994
> View attachment 24995
> View attachment 24996
> View attachment 24997
> View attachment 24998


my truecel friend(well it's not a friend but I know him, it's my best friend's brother) about whom I wrote 2 posts in different threads, has way worse chin, this guy is a god compared to him


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> my truecel friend about whom I wrote 2 posts in different threads, has way worse chin, this guy is a god compared to him



pics


----------



## axe624 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah here's blackpill if you think people don't significantly notice a recessed chin - legit every dissing video someone has made on Leafy (if i remember correctly) at some point mentioned his chin.


----------



## Jaded (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## deciduoustree (Feb 27, 2019)

oh no, oh no no no no


----------



## Nibba (Feb 27, 2019)

Would be handsome with bigger chin


----------



## Dude420 (Feb 27, 2019)

That guy didn't have good tongue posture for sure, you can see the compensatory shit posture to help with the airway since his chin is so recessed


----------



## Phad (Feb 27, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> That guy didn't have good tongue posture for sure, you can see the compensatory shit posture to help with the airway since his chin is so recessed


Mentalcel till u look like this


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Mar 2, 2019)

I just realised how much he looks like an oblivion elf especially first pic.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

It has never even begun for him.


----------

